#  Krankenpflege >   Patientenverfügung >

## Azala

hallo an alle, 
leider weiß ich jetzt nicht genau ob das thema hier rein gehört egal ich hoffe. 
ich möchte seit einigen tagen eine patientenverfügung für mich und meine volljährige tochter erstellen. 
wer kann mir dazu ein paar informationen geben was mann beachten soll oder was unbedigt dort rein gehört. 
oder hat vielleicht schon jemand gut oder schlechte erfahrungen damit gemacht? 
vielen lieben dank

----------


## Christiane

Guckst du hier:  www.Patientenverfügung.de  
oder  www.bmj.de  
Gruß Christiane

----------


## günni

habe allerdings nun auch schon mehrfach, 
auch von ärzten, z.b. einem auch als notarzt tätigem doc, gehört, dass diese oft garnicht beachtet werden kann, weil eben nothilfe vorgeht.... 
auch von angehörigen hörte ich, dass z.b. die pat.-vergügung der eigenen mutter vom angehörigen nicht beachtet wurde.... 
ich selbst überlasse solche grenzfall-entscheidungen dann doch meinen angehörigen und den beh. docs.... 
günni

----------


## Christiane

Das liegt oft aber auch an schwammigen Aussagen, z.B. "ich möchte nicht an Apparaten hängen". Wenn der Arzt dann der Ansicht ist, daß eine Aussicht auf Besserung oder Heilung besteht, wie soll er sich entscheiden? Besser ist es doch, wenn ich schreibe "nur in ausweglosen Situationen abschalten". Aber auch das ist ein Gummiband, je nach Gewissen des Arztes.

----------


## günni

hab das etwas anders verstanden..... 
denn bevor ein arzt im notfall etwas liest, handelt er erstmal...und danach könnten erst solche, wie auch immer formulierten papiere, vorgelegt werden. 
Günni

----------


## Azala

guten morgen, 
ja es ist ein für und wieder aber ich finde es doch ein wenig beruhigender wenn für den notfall doch etwas vorhanden ist 
und natürlich kann man nur hoffen das auch dann die angehörigen bzw. die person sich auch an das halten wird 
wollen wir mal hoffen das es nicht so weit kommt

----------


## Mariloe

ich kann dir den tip geben wenn du was vorgefertigtes nimmst achte genau was da alles unter lebenserhaltenden massnahmen steht hatte vor kurzem den fall mit meinem opa..er war grad über den berg und auf dem besten weg wieder ganz in ordnung gekommen als er sich ne lungenentzündung in der klinik eingefangen hat woran er dann leider gestorben ist weil auch antibiotika in dem fall unter lebenserhaltent zählte

----------


## Doc

> hallo an alle, 
> leider weiß ich jetzt nicht genau ob das thema hier rein gehört egal ich hoffe. 
> ich möchte seit einigen tagen eine patientenverfügung für mich und meine volljährige tochter erstellen. 
> wer kann mir dazu ein paar informationen geben was mann beachten soll oder was unbedigt dort rein gehört. 
> oder hat vielleicht schon jemand gut oder schlechte erfahrungen damit gemacht? 
> vielen lieben dank

 Genau genommen kannst du die Patientenverfügung nur für Dich erstellen. Deine Tochter muss das selber machen und wollen !! v. a. wenn sie volljährig ist. Muss ehrlich sagen, Dein Begehren bzgl. Deiner Tochter erschreckt mich. Als volljähriges Mädchen sollte Sie Ihre eigenen Entscheidungen treffen dürfen! Und eine Patientenverfügung ist schon was ganz anderes wie einmal mit der Tochter shoppen gehen.  :angry_hair:

----------


## Azala

hallo "doc", 
natürlich möchte das meine tochter und natürlich bestimmt sie über ihr leben und ihre entscheidungen alleine - was erschreckt dich denn daran? 
vielleicht das man sich für einen notfall vorbereiten möchte? sollte man aber machen den sollte was passieren kann man sich schnell uneinig sein. 
und auf das shoppen gehen fällt mir keine antwort ein. 
trotzdem danke für deine antwort.

----------


## Küken

hach ja, der tonfall hier... 
Also ich kann auch www.patientenverfuegung.de empfehlen. und ich kann dich beruhigen, wir besitzen sowas auch. 
Und ich finds stark das das bei euch ein Thema ist, deine Tochter das auch möchte und du für sie das mit ihrer unterstützung machst...  
lg Küken

----------


## Azala

guten morgen küken, 
danke für deine antwort. 
ich halte es auch für selbstverständlich wenn man die möglichkeit hat sich vorher abzusichern dieses auch zu machen. 
wir sind schon seit einigen tagen dran die patienenverfügung usw. verständlich für alle zu notieren - man übersieht ja schnell was oder schreibt es nicht verständlich auf. 
ich weiß auch gar nicht wie mancher auf die idee kommt ich entscheide sowas über den kopf meiner tochter - aber natürlich kann auch meine tochter meine anfrage nochmals ins forum schreiben was ich für idiotisch halte. 
solche antworten sollte man einfach lesen und über sich ergehen lassen - mit sowas hat man sein ganzes leben zu tun. 
so nun wünsche ich allen ein schönes we.

----------


## Küken

Hach stimmt, 
wir haben heute ja Freitag  :Smiley:  Und ich in auf Montag...   
Lg küken

----------


## Mari

Also ich finde es toll, dass du jetzt schon an so etwas denkst. Mit Patientenverfügungen ist das so ne Sache, manche Ärzte halten sich nicht dran (kann ich rigendwo auch verstehen, weil man als Arzt ja nun mal an erster Stelle Leben erhalten möchte), aber! sie sind dazu rechtlich verpflichtet.

----------


## Gast07

hallo azala,  auch ich habe es so wie doc verstanden und über deinen beitrag den kopf geschüttelt.  *Zitat:* vonAzala ..... * ....ich* möchte seit einigen tagen eine patientenverfügung *für mich und meine volljährige tochter erstellen.*  
war etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt!  
lg gast07

----------


## Azala

hallo gast07, 
da hab ich mich wahrscheinlich leider wirklich falsch ausgedrückt! 
ich hätte schreiben sollen meine tochter und ich überlegen ....... 
auf jeden fall ist das ja nun geklärt  :c_laugh:

----------


## delfin.1965

ja,hallo,hier ist delfin.1965@web.de,ich bin 42 jahre und komme aus dresden und interessiere mich auch brennend über die beiträge der patientenverfügung,da ich schon im diabetischen koma lag und mein mann kaum oder besser garnicht viel machen konnte,haben wir uns jetzt für solch eine methode entschieden.

----------


## Martina.P

Hallo
Daran sind wir auf am überlegen mein Mann und ich bzw die ganze Familie weil mein Bruder liegt momentan im Koma und hat 1 % Hoffnung und die ganze Familie sind bald am auseinander brechen weil eine Entscheidung her muss ob wir ihn gehen lassen weil es auch sein Wunsch war nicht durch Maschinen am leben zu erhalten aber einige wie auch ich selbst können nicht los lassen. 
Denke wir werden das mit der  Patientenverfügung tun . 
Lg Martina

----------


## schnatti16

Hallo !!!
Unsere Familie ( also auch meine Eltern ) haben auch eine Patientenverfügung erstellt. Für meine Mutter ( verstorben ) war es gut , weil so konnten wir entscheiden was weiter gemacht wird. Dieses Formular brauchten wir alle 2 Jahre mit unserer Unterschrift aktualisieren. Ich finde solche Verfügung gut ist. Auch haben wir auch eine Generalvollmacht erstellt : d.h. wenn die betroffene Person nicht mehr zurechnungsfähig ist , entscheidet der bevollmächtigte

----------


## Muschel

Generalvollmacht wegen Banksachen hat mein Mann bei seinen Eltern, ich bei meinen nicht. Gegenseitig haben wir (mein Mann und ich) auch sämtliche Vollmachten, ist aber bei einem gemeinsamen Konto eh der Fall. Auch in den anderen Sachen wie z.B. Versicherungen können wir sofort aktiv werden, sollte einem von uns etwas passieren.  
Patientenverfügungen haben meine Schwiegereltern ausgefüllt, die bearbeiten wir gerade so, daß sie verständlich werden für Dritte.  
Es ist eine Menge Arbeit, auch wenn diese Verfügungen noch nicht so anerkannt sind wie sie sein sollten, hat man immerhin die Wünsche des anderen schriftlich in der Hand und kann ggfs. was tun bzw. verhindern.  
Gruß, Andrea

----------


## DieKathi

hallo 
ich denke das, dass so ein Problem mit der selbst verfassten pat.-verfügung, ich glaube da kommt ihr besser wenn ihr die dann bei einem Notar beglaubigen lasst. 
liebe Grüße

----------


## oldlady

http://www.forium.de/redaktion/mit-patientenverfuegung-und-vorsorgevollmacht-die-rechte-als-patient-staerken/3/

----------


## techtmeier

:emot33_zipped: nun, ich habe auch eine Patientenverfügung gemacht, die muss aber am besten notariell beglaubigt sein, sonst interessiert es keinen Arzt oder Dein Wunsch wird übergangen. Eine Vorlage gibt es unter www.antipsychiatrie.de (Geschmackssache)

----------

